# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/1/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The stars must have aligned today! Longest lasting trout bite weâ€™ve seen in a couple weeks.

Our first wade at daylight was the best regarding numbers, and as we got into mid afternoon though the bites were less, it was quality fish from 20-23â€.

Knee to waist deep sand pockets with rafts of mullet worked best. DSL victorious secret and Mirrodines were our best baits.

Even managed to run into a pod of 20-30 reds as I was walking back to the boat. Picked off 3 throwing a gold spoon before they scattered.

We still have plenty of availability in July and August. Letâ€™s go fishing before school sports and events kick back off!


----------

